# Naruto Chapter 625 Discussion Thread



## Dark Red Z (Mar 19, 2013)

Predict away..



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## CA182 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hashirama stabs himself with an apparently fatal wound.

However a healing ability unknown to even him kicks in saving him. But it was enough to allow Madara to trust him.


----------



## Jad (Mar 19, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Hashirama stabs himself with an apparently fatal wound.
> 
> However a healing ability unknown to even him kicks in saving him. But it was enough to allow Madara to trust him.



Sounds spot on. I also predict this to be the last flash back chapter. I hope! I even hope this next chapter is half flash back half Obito/Madara vs Alliance.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 19, 2013)

I predict Kishi retcons more of Obito's story


----------



## Komoyaru (Mar 19, 2013)

My prediction is that Madara's uchiha brethren will force him to make a truce with the senju, seeing as they are obviously inferior to them and need the peace. This will be why Madara feels betrayed by the Uchiha and leaves Konoha, but when Hashirama is placed as hokage, that will seal the deal behind Madara defecting from the Hidden Leaf, leading back to their epic VOTE fight.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 19, 2013)

nah I predict like 5more flashback chapters... so we can go back to real world in c630.... kinda till may it might be full of flashbacks... of how they founded the village, how they gathered other clans, meeting uzumaki clan and Mito, the beast giving to village process... and most important on what happend that made madara rebell once again

so nah it wont end so soon... next we will have to see more kage talk with sasuke and his decision... maybe sasuke gets to learn that minato is narutos dad and it was him who put 9tails in his own kid

so I kinda doubt we will get to the madara vs alliance tull June xD


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

Foundation YAAAY!


----------



## Komoyaru (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I hope Kishi addresses the founding of those things. I reckon Tobirama formed the foundation. I'm pretty sure by the pace this chapter gone that Kishi is rushing back to the present a bit so maybe next chapter may be last flashback then more Sasuke discussion.


----------



## Xin (Mar 19, 2013)

This is an easy one:

*Founding of Konoha.*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2013)

Founding/Rest of VOTE fight


----------



## tears (Mar 19, 2013)

Founding of Konoha and last page about VotE.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2013)

Tajima isn't dead, but in hiding.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 19, 2013)

Hashirama kills himself.

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Yes, he's really like that.
He'd do anything for Mads.
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||​


----------



## calimike (Mar 19, 2013)

Please Don't kill yourself !!


----------



## Rosi (Mar 19, 2013)

He will probably regenerate as soon as he tries to do that


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 19, 2013)

Obviously now comes the actual founding of Konoha and how Hashirama in the end finds out that Madara betrayed him and was undermining his plans for a peaceful future. Chapter ends where the flashback begun with TVOTE.


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2013)

Founding, and the return to VOTE by chapters' end.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2013)

*Chapter 625 Prediction:*   Revolt of the Uchiha

The Uchiha clan has had enough of the fighting and plead Madara to take up the peace treaty, but he refuses.   The clan in disgust, leave Madara's side and surrender to the Senju.   

Hashirama was disappointed Madara's stubborness and ask him to join in the founding of Konoha.   With his clan no longer willing to fight, he reluctantly agrees and Konoha is founded.   But the peace didn't last long as Madara couldn't stay.


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2013)

"ok maddy now u see the insides of me for real" says hash and he does seppuku to surprise madara who didnt really mean that but just wanted hash to put him out of his misery,
the rest of uchihas rush there to say they agree on the truce which madara now in tears has to sign as well.
then hashi auto-revives himself and goes 'ahahahah! sry i got u madara! alls well that ends well!"
madara for the first time feels hate towards hash.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict Kishi retcons more of Obito's story



no retcons obito probably just lied like he did with the kyuubi incident.

next chapter we will see madara somehow being forced by his clan to accept the peace offer. then the creation of kohona and the fight for the hokage spot.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it will be the second to last chapter of this flashback. They'll do wathever it is that ends with them agreeing to start Konoha, and we see the foundation.

In 626 they have the VotE fight and we get back to sauce-kun.


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2013)

Uchiha Clan refuses to fight the Senju any longer, leaving Madara no choice but to accept Hashirama's proposal. Hashirama is named Hokage, Madara leaves Konoha to tend to a great pain in his butt, and Kishi finally returns to VOTE.

Chapter 626, returns to the present day.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 19, 2013)

Quote TakL so rep him for this.



> wsj preview from ohana
> "the rift between senju and uchiha deepends. then madara is!?"



Sounds like the flashback within a flashback doesn't end next week.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2013)

I was thinking that this WAS at the end of VotE fight  Apparently people here don't. I'm probably missing something.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Madara gives in to Hashirama, Madara and Hashirama have disagreements with how the Senju rule the country, Madara starts disappearing and acting eratic and talks about ending all the wars and that he has his own agenda, we flash to the fight and Hashirama deals the finishing blow and we get back to the Hokage and Sasuke talks.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 20, 2013)

Tobirama tells Madara that he can _try_ to bring back Izuna, if the latter wishes. An interesting turn of events.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 20, 2013)

Since my first prediction was a bit short, I'm gonna write one with a little bit more detail.

625 The birth of Konoha
[How will Hashirama react to Madara's outrageous demand?]

Hashirama: ...
Tobirama: "To kill either himself or me? Big brother you can't consider something this ridiculous..."
Hashirama: "Very well."
Tobirama & Madara "!!!!"
Hashirama: "From this day onwards the Senju clan is dead. No one may carry its name and our family crest is to be eradicated. Each family head is to choose a new name for his family."
Tobirama: "You can't do this, big brother. For us as the victors to give up our name and dissolve the clan. Would you have us give up our pride and honor, everything we've fought for all those years?"
Hashirama: "Be quiet Tobirama. If peace can't be found as long as both Uchiha and Senju exist, then this will be the end of the Senju. No longer will we be united by our past, instead we will be united by the desire to protect our children hidden among the leaves."

_Hashirama holds out his hand towards Madara_

Hashirama: "So what do you say, Uchiha Madara? Your will of fire has burned Senju Hashirama to ashes and before you stands just plain Hashirama. Will you join with me to build a village among the leaves?"

_Madara takes Hashirama's hand._

[*Hashirama monologue*"Of course the outcry among the Senju over my decision was great, but ultimately they acceded to my wishes and chose new names like Haruno, Namikaze and Hatake etc."]

_Scene change to the founding days of Konoha. Scenic shots of two unfinished statues built at the waterfall which from that day onward was called Valley of the End and the first houses in Konoha built by Madara who burns a clearing into the forest with his katon and Hashirama who uses his mokuton to erect the houses._

[*Hashirama monologue*"The combined power of Uchiha and Senju quickly lead to an end to the bloodshed in what was from then on called fire country. Several of the close allies of both Uchiha, like the Hyuuga and the Aburame, and Senju, like the Inuzuka and the Sarutobi, decided to join us and Konoha grew quickly. The other countries copied our system and I reached out to them too hoping to put an end to war everywhere by creating a shinobi alliance. But I was blinded by my own success and chose not to see the darkness growing within Madara. A darkness which first came to light because of the bijuu."]

_Shot of the hokage mountain where Madara and Hashirama are alone._

Madara: "Hashirama you must reconsider. Only the Uchiha and the Senju have a right to the bijuu. We are Rikudou Sennin's descendants. There is no need to give them the bijuu they are powerless before us. They fear us too much to even think of war."
Hashirama: "And would you we had done the same to the Uchiha? We once had you at our mercy and instead of using our power over you we chose to stand side by side with you."
Madara: "You are a fool Hashirama. If you give them that much power war will be inevitable. "

_Shot of the Shodai Kages of the five villages and their seconds sitting at a round table similar to the one at the kage summit_

Shodai Kazekage: "Your talk of an alliance is nothing but badly disguised attempt to rule us all Hashirama. You think that having joined with Uchiha Madara you can just dictate your will and that we will have no choice but to follow your wishes."
Shodai Mizukage: "Indeed. There can be no alliance with such an imbalance of power."
Hashirama: "What if there was a check on my power?"
Shodai Raikage: "What could possibly balance the power of Senju Hashirama and Uchiha Madara?"
Hashirama: "I am talking about the bijuu. I have several in my possession and I would be willing to give them to you."
Everyone "!!!"

[*Hashirama monologue*"I failed to see that Madara had become enamored with the power of Rikudou dreaming of reviving his brother and had been researching the Senju half of his history and the bijuu being the most important part of the treasures he left behind were something he could not compromise on. Behind my back he intimidated the other nations to sabotage my idea of an alliance and when the talk finally came to the Uchiha giving up the Kyuubi they possessed there came the first open clash"]

_Shot of the round table of the alliance talks in a rubble with Hashirama and Madara facing off while the others look on_

Madara: "Give up the Kyuubi? Never. It is something Rikudou Sennin left to the Uchiha and there it shall remain."
Hashirama: "Rikudou Sennin left the bijuu behind to bring about peace."
Madara: "This peace of yours is only a fleeting dream which will never last. My brother did not die to bring about something this foolish. Give me the bijuu and I can make that dream endless. Only their power can guarantee true peace!"
Hashirama:  "Peace isn't a dream!"
Madara: "I will not be a part of this!"

[*Hashirama monologue* Of course with both of us at odds the talks broke down and the next day Madara had disappeared from the village and I wouldn't see him again until our final battle.]

End of the chapter

Too bad that with my track record now since I wrote this, this has no chance of coming true


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2013)

After reading Obito's and Itachi's version of story from my Viz copies;

- Itachi version is %100 lie. In the genjutsu he shows, Madara is in bed and Izuna is kicking well with his eyes.

-Obito didn't lie about Madara's life, he probably mixed his own story to Izuna's.Also he didn't say "when" or "how" he took Izuna's eyes; it can be Izuna's death wish. The only problem here is Obito says "Yes, I stole them...-some other lines- But it wasn't for selfish reasons." He accepts it. But it can be because he feels guilty over it.

Because of this, I'm still accepting Obito's story. It seems he only changed the parts he was directly involved in.

So here comes my prediction;

In Obito's story Madara doesn't agree on cease-fire. He fights against it till the end.
If Obito's story is right then whatever Hashirama does won't convince him. He'll probably say some big words and save both himself and his brother.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> [sp]Since my first prediction was a bit short, I'm gonna write one with a little bit more detail.
> 
> 625 The birth of Konoha
> [How will Hashirama react to Madara's outrageous demand?]
> ...




Great prediction I hope something like this happens.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Since my first prediction was a bit short, I'm gonna write one with a little bit more detail.
> 
> 625 The birth of Konoha
> [How will Hashirama react to Madara's outrageous demand?]
> ...



I like your prediction and I think the bolded has a huge chance of happening.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> I like your prediction and I think the bolded has a huge chance of happening.



Yeah, that's the part of it I like the most as well. That and the idea that Hashirama bartered the bijuu to bring about his shinobi alliance.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Since my first prediction was a bit short, I'm gonna write one with a little bit more detail.
> 
> 625 The birth of Konoha
> [How will Hashirama react to Madara's outrageous demand?]
> ...



Wow! Did not see that coming, and it makes so much sense.



bearzerger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Mar 21, 2013)

I predict either everyone leaves Madara for the Senju side and then they found Konoha .

People are still bashing Obito . I honestly think after (even with the *inconcisencies for both) as well as he tied Itachi off he can do the same with Obito's reasoning , but of course within a short amount of chapters .

This chapter . . I wasn't sure whether I should be in disbelief because Kishi is doing something good or if I should laugh


----------



## Komoyaru (Mar 21, 2013)

adee said:


> I was thinking that this WAS at the end of VotE fight  Apparently people here don't. I'm probably missing something.



VOTE was after the village was formed and was only Hashirama V Madara. Besides, Hashirama died immediately after this fight but Madara survived.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm actually excited at the prospect that this flash back will end next chapter  I can't wait to go back to the war. I predict, rather I wish, when we go back to the war Naruto has expended is Kyuubi Chakara and everyone goes back to using their own supply and doing _thar thang_~ Tenten Banana fan feats incoming!


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2013)

Leaf founding.

No Mito. 



bearzerger said:


> Since my first prediction was a bit short, I'm gonna write one with a little bit more detail.
> 
> 625 The birth of Konoha
> [How will Hashirama react to Madara's outrageous demand?]
> ...



I like this a lot. Certainly more than the plain old stabbing and then regeneration.


----------



## WT (Mar 24, 2013)

Prediction takes place after Bearzergers events and flashback:

1) Minato chats for a bit talking about Kyuubi + "Madara" event. Orochimaru breaks it to Minato that it was infact Obito under the guise of Madara who attacked Konoha. Madara was long dead by that time. Minato is shocked. Orochimaru blames Minato's carelessness for that event and rambles on about how he was not ready to be Hokage. Sarutobi butts in and tells Orochimaru that some pupil are destined for hatred and no matter how much kindness and love you give them, they'll always come back to bite you much like a snake. Orochimaru laughs it off. 

2) Sasuke is unhappy with Hashirama's story and concludes that the Uchiha were heavily discriminated against and that's something that shall not be forgotten. He decides to wipe out Konoha.

3) Hashirama looks angry. Tobirama, Minato and Sarutobi take attacking positions but in the nic of time Orochimaru cancels the Edo Tensei. Hashirama however breaks free. The other 3 hokage are sent back to the world of the dead.  

4) A battle ensues with Hashirama vs Sasuke & Orochimaru. It is revealed that Sasuke had put an unknown EMS seal on Orochimaru when reviving him and therefore is controlling him to an extent. Sasuke purposefully leaves Orochimaru and the rest of team taka with Hashirama and escapes heading for the war. 

5) Orochimaru is killed by Hashirama who states that all he senses within him is evil and there is no hope of reconciliation. Its better to kill him than leave him alive. Juugo and Suigetsu are spared. Hashirama heads off to the war.

6) Sasuke arrives to the battle field. Everyone is shocked, including Madara. He feels the hatred within Sasuke and catches a glimpse of his EMS. Obito tells Madara that Sasuke is a real avenger with him hate even more potent than Madara's. Madara is extremely impressed and sees himself and Izuna within Sasuke. Sasuke declares an alliance with Madara and Obito. He joins those two in battle against the alliance.

7) Hashirama arrives and senses good in Naruto, like Madara he too is impressed by him. Madara and Hashirama are finally reunited and Madara doesn't look too happy, neither does Hashirama. 

The final battle begins:

Madara vs Hashirama
Naruto vs Sasuke
Obito vs Kakashi

Alliance vs Juubi (lol)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess we won't see Juubi's final form for a long time. 

I predict Juubi will ascend past its final form and have a human like body soon.


----------



## Kardia (Mar 24, 2013)

I predict we'll see Konoha's beginnings. Also, the Uzumaki clan or Mito only might make their entry in  the story.


----------



## takL (Mar 24, 2013)

in the upcoming chap id love to see the short while when madara is living  peace  with hash again. 
and if that was to end because of mito, thanks god,  i wouldnt need to feel so sorry for madara anymore.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 24, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> The final battle begins:
> 
> Madara vs Hashirama
> Naruto vs Sasuke
> ...



I like the end, dislike everything beforehand.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 24, 2013)

i predict uzumak i clan shows up once hashirama agrees to madara's terms.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 24, 2013)

Hashirama obviously takes the 3rd option, TNJ. 
They form a truce and establish Konoha. 
Madara thinks Izuna's death was in vain. 
Resume back to VOTE battle. 
Sasuke states that Hashirama's story didn't really answer his question.
Hashirama starts all over again back at the beginning. 
Meanwhile the alliance is having a picnic and playing volleyball on top of the Juubi's head.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2013)

*625: The uchiha fodder*

*Hashi:* Let's end this cycle of hatred, let's follow our dream!

*Madra:* Bullshit, you fucking emo pussy!

*Tobirama:* ?! YOU ARE THE EMO in this manga! Bro, let's finish that bitch...

*Hashi:* I double dare you, funkin' punk!

*Tobirama:* 

*Tobirama:* Oh well... I've maybe an idea...

*Hashi:* Forget it immediately if it's about eradicate the uchihas...

*Tobirama:* No... No my dear bro! Let me a few minutes and I'll fix it!

*Hashi:* .... Ok. I give you one chance, just one!

*Tobirama:* Don't worry Hashi! 

............................................................................................

Tobirama, looking after someone on the battlefield

*Tobirama:* Hey, hey you!

A fodder uchiha: Mmm.... meee? 

*Tobirama:* Yes, you, uchiha dog!

*The fodder:* what do you want from me, I'm just a fodder here!

*Tobirama:* In fact, yes, you are, but for this chapter you're not... 

*The fodder:* wtf?

*Tobirama:* You're Shisui's grandpa, and I need your MS power!

*The fodder:* but... but... I don't have the MS, and I don' even have a child!

*Tobirama:* stfu bitch! Plot no Jutsu! Where's the person you like the most?

*The fodder:* my dog Franky? what do you want to do to him?

*Tobirama:* Nothing, I've already killed Franky!

The fodder awake its MS

*Tobirama:*  It works everytimes... Fucking emos! ....

*Tobirama:* Now, if you don't want to be soloed in one pannel like your so called big boss Izuna, just follow my instructions....

................................................................................

Back to Madara and Hashi (Madara still lying on the floor)

*Tobirama:* I'm back!

*Hashi:* who's that fodder?

*Tobirama:* Not a fodder: shisui's grandpa!

*Hashi:* ? What's the deal?

*Tobirama:* We are going to troll Madara with a member of its own clan! Just look bro, it's a gift from me to you thanks to an uchiha dog! 

*Hashi:* 



*Tobirama:* Go, shisui's fodder... heuu... father!

*The fodder:* Kotoamatsukami!

*Madra:*

*Madra:* Let's found Konoha!!!! 

*Hashi:* :amazed

*Tobirama:*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 24, 2013)

*625: Harmony*

*Hashirama:* I choose... to die!

*Madara/Tobirama:* ?!!!

*Tobirama: *Are you crazy, Big Brother? You can't---

*Hashirama:* Stop it, Tobirama! I made my decision! Now, give me your sword!

*Tobirama:* NO! Let me make it quick and it will be the last day Madara sees the light of this world!

*Madara:* !!

*Hashirama:* Tobirama!!!

*Madara:* You're wrong... It is... a time... since I saw light... Are you... really... going to kill yourself, Hashirama?

Hashirama uses Mokuton to paralyze Tobirama. 

*Tobirama:* BROTHER, DON'T---!!!

Hashirama also takes his brother's sword. He gives it to Madara!

*Madara/Tobirama:* !!!

*Hashirama:* I'm giving you the honor, Madara. Kill me with the same sword that has the blood of your little brother, Izuna. And, Tobirama, when it is done, forgive Madara. After this, we're going to be... even!

*Madara:* W-why...?

*Hashirama:* I can't kill my little brother and I can't kill you, because... you're like a brother to me! If to kill myself will end this circle of hatred and make our childhood dreams come true, I'm willing myself to die... with a smile in my face! *smiles*

Madara takes the sword. Tobirama is cursing while trying to be free of the Mokuton's hold and Hashirama is waiting for the final blow.

Madara's hand starts to shake; he has a flashback inside the flashback. He drops the sword. Madara extends his hand to Hashirama, two fingers raised. Hashirama smiles in understanding and he makes the same gesture. Fingers are crossed, it is the sign of Harmony.

A new alliance is formed.



*tl;dr *

Bromance.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 24, 2013)

i don't see how hashirama killing himself infront of his brother will end any cycle. i would say it would only make tobirama hate madara and uchiha more.


----------



## Panther (Mar 24, 2013)

We get to see Mito


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2013)

I would not mind seeing Mito


----------



## darknos (Mar 24, 2013)

mayumi said:


> i don't see how hashirama killing himself infront of his brother will end any cycle. i would say it would only make tobirama hate madara and uchiha more.


This. So the only conclusion that leaves is instead of offering his life, hashirama has to offer madara something else he really wants...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fully expecting this to happen.

There's really no other way out of this situation.  Hashirama _has_ to offer himself, and obviously that will make Madara freak out.

Madara said "Me or your brother. Or kill yourself." When Madara had that choice, he chose brother, and it ruined everything. Now he's daring Hashirama to do the same, and Hashirama will opt for the third choice. Symbolically, the story kind of has to go in that direction. And of course, obviously Madara won't let him be killed.

I figured he'd be about to kill himself and Madara would do the whole "I'm the only one allowed to kill you" thing, but your theory works, too.


----------



## WT (Mar 24, 2013)

^I personally think Madara is testing him.

If Hashirama does decide to kill his own brother, there's no way Madara can create an alliance with a man whose willing to sacrifice these bonds. Hence why Madara gave him the option of killing himself, the option he wanted to see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> ^I personally think Madara is testing him.
> 
> If Hashirama does decide to kill his own brother, there's no way Madara can create an alliance with a man whose willing to sacrifice these bonds. Hence why Madara gave him the option of killing himself, the option he wanted to see.



More or less, yes. Hashirama opting to kill himself is the only way he can get Madara on his side.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> More or less, yes. *Hashirama opting to kill himself is the only way he can get Madara on his side.*


Yeah, I think it is the only way.

People can like or dislike it, but deep inside we know Kishi is taking that route or something like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Yeah, I think it is the only way.
> 
> People can like or dislike it, but deep inside we know Kishi is taking that route or something like that.



There aren't really any other routes. 

1) Kills Tobirama. We know this didn't happen, but if he said he was going to do it, Madara would hate him forever (which we know didn't happen). Like WT said, Madara would want nothing to do with someone who would offer to kill his own brother.

2) Kills Madara. We know this didn't happen, but if he said he was going to then, again, Madara would hate him forever (probably not as much, but it would make the eventual treaty _really_ weird).

3) Kills himself. We know this didn't happen, but if he said he was going to do it, it makes a lot of sense because it will not only make Madara remember how important Hashirama is to him, but it will make him realize that life isn't all about choosing between your family and your friends.

If it's handled correctly, it could work very nicely, IMO. I'm not sure how Madara will stop him. I guess that really depends on how bromancy he wants it what kind of emotional impact Kishi is aiming for. He can either just yell at him to stop, lunge at him, say only he has the right to kill him (which actually fits in with what he said last week), or like you suggested, be unable to kill him when Hashirama tells him to. I'll probably like it no matter how he does it. 

Should take up the first 5 or 6 pages though, whatever it is, including conversation. Hopefully Kishi will get back to a decent (slower) pace after this episode and not rush for the rest of the chapter. Three more to go in the volume!


----------



## tears (Mar 24, 2013)

the beginning of Edo Tensei.


----------



## auem (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> the beginning of Edo Tensei.


I am waiting for an explanation of that from Tobirama...but i think it will come later.....


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2013)

I am just wondering how mito fucked shit up at this point 

And befor anyone tells me how this does not fit madara's character, two words...... obito fucking uchiha 

+ helping hashirama make the village and suddenly not give a shit about the effort they did to biuld konoha as hashirama told him a few chapters ago.......... must have been a huge butthurt that sent him off the edge again.

So yeah expect another bitch uzumaki fucking up another back story


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

auem said:


> I am waiting for an explanation of that from Tobirama...but i think it will come later.....



hmm yeah from Tobirama's point of view i guess.
but i dunno what kishi gonna pulls after last chapter.
Hashirama kills himself as a proof to Madara and then Tobirama revived him.
but i dunno if Tobirama learns that jutsu yet.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2013)

Tobirama learns ET hashirama after faking his death


----------



## auem (Mar 25, 2013)

could be Mito who pushed Madara to the edge finally....he lost his brother,still made peace with Senju and finally when he fell in love,the woman chose his best friend and bitter rival...enough to go nut....


----------



## Agony (Mar 25, 2013)

founding of konoha and then back to VoTE.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 25, 2013)

I want to see Mito


----------



## Shattering (Mar 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want to see Mito



Yep I wanna see her too, there's a 99% chance that Mito is the one decimating Madara's character in a way we have never seen before.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 25, 2013)

I predict this chapter concludes the flashback. 

And no mention or glimpse of Mito even occurs once.


----------



## Herpules (Mar 25, 2013)

Mito Gai for dynamic entry


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2013)

We learn that mito had a fling with madara and hashirama got pissed


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2013)

Addy said:


> We learn that mito had a fling with madara and hashirama got pissed



Nope. Hashi's too kind for that!

H: Let's make an alliance!

M: Nope, kill your bro!

H:  Let's make an alliance!

M: Fuck no! I hate ya! I want your death!

H:  Let's be friend again!

M: My clan killed your bros, and I want to kill the last one you have!

H:  My friend, I love you like a bro!

M: :I DON'T WANT! DO YOU HEAR ME MOTHAFUKA!!!

H: You'll never change Mad! 

M: I fucked your wife Mito!

H:  Was it good? I'll give you her if you want! 

M: 

H: So, done deal? An alliance?

M: 

H: So? :amazed

M: ok, I give up....


----------



## CA182 (Mar 25, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how sharing Hashirama is. :33

()

Also I just realised I wanna say this before the chapter comes out. 

I predict all of the 9 Bijuu are in a single 2 page spread next to Hashirama as the cliffhanger.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2013)

That would be an great cliffhanger.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 25, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I like how sharing Hashirama is. :33
> 
> ()
> 
> ...



I predict all 9 bijuus looking pissed off and not giving fuck about hashirama and his peace. more along the lines of, how dare you use us bijuus as barter for your stupid peace that will never last.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I like how sharing Hashirama is. :33
> 
> ()
> 
> ...



This would be such a random cliffhanger. How would Hashirama come to that?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This would be such a random cliffhanger. How would Hashirama come to that?



Well I reckon the Hashirama & Madara alliance will be completed within 10 pages and the Konoha will then be formed.

Which then gets us onto the start of the village _system_ forming.

When it comes to the village system, the initial peace treaty with the Bijuu will need to be addressed.

So Hashirama showing Madara the Bijuu that the Senju clan had control of would truly be a good cliffhanger and a way to start that discussion.

(Plus it would be the point where Madara first gains knowledge of the Bijuu.)

Although I wouldn't be surprised if the Senju only control a few Bijuu at that point rather than all nine.

Heck Hashirama may make an offhand comment about how the Kyuubi is probably too much for even him to control right now. 
(Madara's search to control the Kyuubi first suddenly becomes amusing. )


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Well I reckon the Hashirama & Madara alliance will be completed within 10 pages and the Konoha will then be formed.
> 
> Which then gets us onto the start of the village _system_ forming.
> 
> ...



Even if the rest of this were true, Hashirama couldn't possibly have had all 9. Madara got the Kyuubi before him. 

Last Rose of Summer (I think; if I'm wrong, I'm sorry!) proposed something like this, where the bijuu system was already being set up and it led to Madara leaving. I guess it's plausible, but I have a feeling that the existence of jinnchuuriki is something Kishi is going to blame on Madara, which goes against that.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2013)

I predict edo tensei then the alliance.


----------



## Penance (Mar 25, 2013)

I predict post alliance...


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2013)

oh god. no more alliance cheese...... but I liked the bird


----------



## Karasu (Mar 25, 2013)

I predict ninja cats use all of Konoha as their litter box.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2013)

Addy said:


> oh god. no more alliance cheese...... but I liked the bird


But the Naruto/Obito speeches with a side of Madara one liners and a dash of Hinata is so well done.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2013)

Previewing the New Naruto chapter:

[YOUTUBE]yp_Ns23KyNM[/YOUTUBE]

Will Hashirama regret not killing his brother or committing suicide as per Madara's wishes? Will Naruto sacrifice himself in an attempt to prove his good will to Sasuke?


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 25, 2013)

Are the guys who just raided the Telegrams from the Blender? I don't really recognize them.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Kishimoto might be aiming to have Hokages and Sasuke reaching the battlefield before the golden week break, with the pace he has started. What do you guys think? so that would be like 5 chapters? Is 5 chapters enough to cover foundation, vote battle, and Minato's answer?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2013)

Rose said:


> I think Kishimoto might be aiming to have Hokages and Sasuke reaching the battlefield before the golden week break, with the pace he has started. What do you guys think? so that would be like 5 chapters? Is 5 chapters enough to cover foundation, vote battle, and Minato's answer?



There are only 3 chapters for this volume. What I want is

625 - The End for the Flashback. 
626- Minato finish his peach, with Sasuke reaction for all of what he heard. 
627- 10tails final form & The Hokages join the War.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we finally know the reason why Tobirama invented Edo Tensei and I think this is the reason: Tobirama tells Madara that he has been working on the techniue already and that he will revive Izuna. This way Hashirama won't have to either kill himself or his brother to gain Madara's trust. Madara accepts the deal, but sees that Edo Tensei doesn't work as planned and resolves to take Konoha from Hashirama.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 25, 2013)

What...is happening in the telegrams?

And damn it, it got my hopes up for an early release.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah me too lol should have known better.


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

they good


----------



## Garfield (Mar 25, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> I think we finally know the reason why Tobirama invented Edo Tensei and I think this is the reason: Tobirama tells Madara that he has been working on the techniue already and that he will revive Izuna. This way Hashirama won't have to either kill himself or his brother to gain Madara's trust. Madara accepts the deal, but sees that Edo Tensei doesn't work as planned and resolves to take Konoha from Hashirama.


to limit their targets movements 

ET wasn't created for diplomatic purposes like that.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2013)

Madara will probably change his mind about hashirama killing himself because he will never get the chance to beat him.


----------



## auem (Mar 25, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Are the guys who just raided the Telegrams from the Blender? I don't really recognize them.



what is 'Blender'....?


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 25, 2013)

...So, where are the mods?

Why are people just posting in the Telegrams for shits and giggles?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2013)

^
I'm with you, spirit.  It's hilarious for an hour.  By the end of the day its kinda weak and trashy.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, what is this? I'm over it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

i really hope that the flashbacks will end this chapter, and that i will get to see a Sasuke painel


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 26, 2013)

i hope to see this


----------



## rac585 (Mar 26, 2013)

spiritmight said:


> ...So, where are the mods?
> 
> Why are people just posting in the Telegrams for shits and giggles?



it's no mod week for april fools i guess.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Mar 26, 2013)

When will da chapter come out? Where's evil? Fuck is my spoilers at??


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems a couple of people are about to get banned


----------



## Fiona (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this place


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

[sp]Hey guys if this the mod situation is still the same tomorrow and I manage to grab the next predictions thread, I shall omit the quoted rules and just do it like we used to do way back when. I think something along the lines of "Keep the agony to a low boil, and remember folks there's always the convo thread" is sufficient as the rest really is a given.

Way back when however we just applied the forum rules to this thread, the same rules as is applied everywhere in the section, so I am being generous.[/sp]

Anyhoo, this would be good chapter for the flashback to end. Any more and I suspect it'd be getting long in the tooth. Oh, and Hashi gets convinced that Madara has gone mad.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2013)

is spoiler out?


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 26, 2013)

Nah, not rly. Too bad, last week's early chapter almost made me expect one today.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2013)

not spoilers but new Naruto volume cover:

Hinata/Naruto fans rejoice


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

if you NH fans have half  a brain cell, then buy the volume to support the paring making kishi think people like more of it 



which is going to make the next paring troll even more awesome


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

vered said:


> not spoilers but new Naruto volume cover:
> 
> Hinata/Naruto fans rejoice



*
It's over, NaruSaku is dead.*

No other pairing has had a cover like this.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> *
> It's over, NaruSaku is dead.*
> 
> *No other *pairing has had a cover like this.



dude, there are only three paring in the manga


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> dude, there are only three paring in the manga


Oh sorry, I forgot about Kushina/Minato and Asuma/Kurenai.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 26, 2013)

And of those three, only AsumaxKurenai didn't get a cover. 

On topic: I predict Hashirama being all "seriously?" Tobirama to be all "you're actually thinking about humoring this fuck?" And then we get to the founding of Konoha. And while we're at it, back to the bromance.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 26, 2013)

NaruSasu had a dozen covers and colourpages like that. NaruHina doesn't even compare.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot about Kushina/Minato and Asuma/Kurenai.



just putting NH, NS, or SS in the same line as these two parings is lolworthy.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> NaruSasu had a dozen covers and colourpages like that. NaruHina doesn't even compare.


NaruSasu ain't straight bro. And Naruto's barn door don't swing that way.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> NaruSasu ain't straight bro. And Naruto's barn door don't swing that way.



he does swing that way. it is just that kishi isn't showing it to us.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> if you NH fans have half  a brain cell, then buy the volume to support the paring making kishi think people like more of it
> 
> 
> 
> which is going to make the next paring troll even more awesome



Is that Neji the Bird taking Flight from the Juubi Cage


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Is that Neji the Bird taking Flight from the Juubi Cage



yup 


you know, the latest episode of SD and this cover got me thinking 

if naruto and lee are taking charge against madara and obito with madara being lee's opponent because taijutsu > madara (which is funny seeing how itachi and sasuke's taijutsu is )........... regardless of fandoms!!!!!! anyway, add that and NH in that volume and SD last episode............ will sakura fall for lee? 

and no, lee deserves better


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I think Sakura will fall for Lee.

You know as well as I do that all those sleeping plot bombs from part one are being set off all at once.


Lee... yes he deserves better, and yes, Lee and Tenten look really well together. BUT he always idolized Sakura in part one, notably in the chuunin exams. Hence I lean towards Sakura here rather than Tenten.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, that cover. One of the best ones.

I wanted Obito-Naruto parallelz one though(similar to Nagato/Naruto in 48) The volume was filled with them. But I guess it was obvious that it would have something to do with Neji and Juubi. NH addition is surprising.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 26, 2013)

I dunno. The cover's art seems great. 

But I always felt that the whole NH was shallow and annoying, 
Sasuke, damn you, do your job right


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yes, I think Sakura will fall for Lee.
> 
> You know as well as I do that all those sleeping plot bombs from part one are being set off all at once.
> 
> ...



poor lee :/  still, him ending with sakura should be full of lulz buthurt


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Sarry said:


> I dunno. The cover's art seems great.
> 
> *But I always felt that the whole NH was shallow and annoying, *
> Sasuke, damn you, do your job right



well, yeah. even when that chapter happened, neji still died in order to happen to create cheap drama. i saw that NH moment more pathetic than moving or cute because they only for it to happen was to off neji and even worse............. it shadowed neji's death. neji died in naruto's arm. no, it should have been lee. hinata was the one who conferred naruto. no, it should have been tenten and gai comforting lee. i am sorry but lee and neji have a better relationship than neji with naruto or hinata.

and the hold hand things was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too forced. kishi could have shown naruto FINALLY remembering hinata's confession after her speech and THEN hold her hand(maybe even add neji's "hinata's life is also your life"). no blushing needed but that added two panels would have made it much better even if neji just died.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

^ You're quite right about it being poorly executed.  Kish is pressed for space..





Addy said:


> poor lee :/  still, him ending with sakura should be full of lulz buthurt


Those poor poor SasuSaku fans. 
How I do feel sorry for them. 






And on that note, I'm finding within the last hour that I'm rather open the final ships among the rookies being SasuKar, SakuLee and NaruHina. In any case that pairing thread in the HoU should be closed on Monday with a pic of that cover. :WOW


----------



## ed17 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it Kishi himself who draw for volume cover?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 26, 2013)

This cover is a huge lie for all the spoilerfree Neji's fans.

They will probably expect something spectacular from their idol... but nope, he just dies.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 26, 2013)

That cover reminded me Neji's dead


----------



## Rosi (Mar 26, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Is it Kishi himself who draw for volume cover?



Kishi seems to love drawing NH and SS  I remember that summer spread from RtN oneshot he drew


----------



## CA182 (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor Neji fans in japan.

Even the cover is trying to troll them. 

Also I'm rather dissapointed that the Juubi's eye is RED.

It's like just another point on the "Sharingan is a result of the Juubi" theory.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 26, 2013)

vered said:


> not spoilers but new Naruto volume cover:
> 
> Hinata/Naruto fans rejoice



Rejoicing indeed.

As for chapter predictions, I'm expecting this chapter to have the original TnJ having an effect on Madara now that Izuna isn't around, village is built, more clans join, and the chapter cliffhanger will be the moment to appoint a leader.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Founding, and the return to VOTE by chapters' end.



it needs to end before mito shows up


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Poor Neji fans in japan.
> 
> Even the cover is trying to troll them.
> 
> ...


I subscribe to the camp of RS was a Hyuuga or Juubi's eye was the origin of both the Byakugan and Sharingan. Oh, and RS sealed half of Juubi into his wife who gained a byakugan while RS gained a rinnegan. Byakugan got passed on to their daughter, who may have been born before the boys.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Dat Cover.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Poor Neji fans in japan.
> 
> Even the cover is trying to troll them.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its not like its something we weren't able to figure out ourselves regarding the color and the connection,but now that the color has been clarified there are other more urgent questions to get an answer for like why the Rinnegan color is not red,as at this point its seems clear the Juubis eye seems to be a developed stage of the Rinnegan or a combination of the Rinnegan with something else represented by the tomeos and the red color(even in some manga pages it was clear the Juubis eye had 4-5 circles while  the last 2 were empty indicating his eye was indeed a Rinnegan of sort)
Than again there's that simply theory that RS got his Rinnegan from the Juubi and other similar ones and the possible connection with nature energy and RS own doings.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

The Sharingan/Rinnegan's relationship to the Juubi was obvious for some time.

In other news, looks as if the Anime got it right. They colored both the Juubi's and Rikudou's, eyes red at one point.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 26, 2013)

Kishi's done a pretty good job on these last few covers.

Bird mode Neji, Bijuu alliance VS Juubi, & NH 

*625:* Expecting the flashbacks to end next chapter tbh. Kishi seems to have picked up the pace..Unfortunately 

I _really_ wanted to see how/when Hashi developed Wood Release


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 26, 2013)

I cannot differentiate all shinobis in the cover (of course I see Naruto, Hinata and Neji) but... who are the rest of the shining squad?

Can anybody tell?


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

LadyTenTen said:


> I cannot differentiate all shinobis in the cover (of course I see Naruto, Hinata and Neji) but... who are the rest of the shining squad?
> 
> Can anybody tell?



Nope! Too small.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 26, 2013)

Very interesting cover, especially Juubi's red eye. A long time ago while MS forum still was alive, I predicted that Rikudou's Rinnegan was red like the anime and also Juubi. Seems like it's the truth.

If true, then it's much easier to explain the Elder Son's eyes actually are MS and red, of course. 

The only problem remains is the history about the Hyuga clan

+

It also hints about Naruto will master mokuton like Hashirama, unless it's him who goes to the battlefield to imprison Juubi.


----------



## jso (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yes, I think Sakura will fall for Lee.
> 
> You know as well as I do that all those sleeping plot bombs from part one are being set off all at once.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? I have the sneaking suspicion Kishi partly chose Neji to die just so that Tenten can neatly pair up with Lee after Sakura goes with Sauce, now that Nardo/Hinata is pretty much set in stone. Sneaky Kishi..


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

holy shit, the bird has neji's back in it crucified 

SYMBOLISM


----------



## BisonLlama (Mar 26, 2013)

Neji = Jesus.  This is now canon.

Probably.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> Neji = Jesus.  This is now canon.
> 
> Probably.



i thought kakashi was jesus when itachi genjutsued him


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 26, 2013)

don't care about the cover. this juubi fight has been a mess anyway.


----------



## takL (Mar 26, 2013)

sakura has her  heroine role for sasuke. not that im into shipping.

My prediction

Lord ignoble slashes at madara with his sword of raijin(from the databook) which pieced the heart of hash who leaps in front of the flying sword for madara.  that shocks madara enough to accept the truce but then hashs body regenerating itself gives him the horrors (and the idea of nicking hashs cells) . 
anyhoo hereby the senju and the uchiha join hands and the village of hidden leaf is found. the honeymoon is over when the other clans follow suit and form their villages 
and madara and hash start to have frequent disagreements on diplomatic policies


----------



## Sarry (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, yeah. even when that chapter happened, neji still died in order to happen to create cheap drama. i saw that NH moment more pathetic than moving or cute because they only for it to happen was to off neji and even worse............. *it shadowed neji's death. neji died in naruto's arm. no*, it should have been lee. hinata was the one who conferred naruto. no, it should have been tenten and gai comforting lee. i am sorry but lee and neji have a better relationship than neji with naruto or hinata.
> 
> and the hold hand things was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too forced. kishi could have shown naruto FINALLY remembering hinata's confession after her speech and THEN hold her hand(maybe even add neji's "hinata's life is also your life"). no blushing needed but that added two panels would have made it much better even if neji just died.



What's worse, Neji's pretty been forgotten up til that moment. His last notable performance was during Gaara's rescue arc, which was years before we saw he again.

So his death wasn't even that immersive or emotional. It was just " oh look neji's been stabbed, ok. Oh look Naruto is distracted and Hinata is making a move on Naruto. "

Even for pornos, it is a bad and rushed story-telling.


----------



## auem (Mar 26, 2013)

Sauce and Sakura will make so awkward couple....


----------



## Garfield (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, yeah. even when that chapter happened, neji still died in order to happen to create cheap drama. i saw that NH moment more pathetic than moving or cute because they only for it to happen was to off neji and even worse............. it shadowed neji's death. neji died in naruto's arm. no, it should have been lee. hinata was the one who conferred naruto. no, it should have been tenten and gai comforting lee. i am sorry but lee and neji have a better relationship than neji with naruto or hinata.
> 
> and the hold hand things was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too forced. kishi could have shown naruto FINALLY remembering hinata's confession after her speech and THEN hold her hand(maybe even add neji's "hinata's life is also your life"). no blushing needed but that added two panels would have made it much better even if neji just died.


What's worse is that in one panel they were holding hands and running towards Madara and in next they weren't and Naruto was like, oh wait I need to emo up first and then distro some chakra which I just made out of thin air.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 26, 2013)

takL said:


> sakura has her  heroine role for sasuke. not that im into shipping.


I hope Kishimoto does something cool about those two.
The way he handled them in Part 2 is laughable.

Sasuke was the favorite char in the end of Part 1 and became apathetic at first and then insane while Sakura was awesome in Kakashi's test and against Sasori but became totally useless after.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Naruto and Hinata, it shall be.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL bitter NaruSaku fans, accept defeat like your ancestor Harmony


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Sakura uses kyuubi shroud, becomes a bird, senses sasuke and finds him 

I am still betting on that narusaku moment. If a direct confession from hinata didn't seal the deal....... oh, the butthurt from both both sides..... I can sense it from now.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, I predict we're gonna see Madara's last moments in Konoha, and we go back to modern times.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

takL said:


> sakura has her  heroine role for sasuke. not that im into shipping.



Yep.



> Lord ignoble slashes at madara with his sword of raijin(from the databook) which pieced the heart of hash who leaps in front of the flying sword for madara.  that shocks madara enough to accept the truce but then hashs body regenerating itself gives him the horrors (and the idea of nicking hashs cells)



Tobirama's sword is named in the DB (or the new books)? That's pretty cool.

I actually never thought of this but it wouldn't terribly surprise me. Tobirama doesn't seem the type to just stand there and take what Madara just said, and it's not like Hashirama wouldn't heal. I just don't know about the rift it would cause between them...though it seems like there is one anyway (between the Senjus). 

I still think Hashi offers to kill himself and Mads freaks, butttt I like this a lot, too, and it works.



> anyhoo hereby the senju and the uchiha join hands and the village of hidden leaf is found. the honeymoon is over when the other clans follow suit and form their villages
> and *madara and hash start to have frequent disagreements on diplomatic policies*



This is definitely going to play a part in it. Madara's probably going to want to dominate and control other clans, and limit other village rights. 

Honeymoon.


----------



## takL (Mar 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Honeymoon.



u know after reading hashs flashback about their natural friendship which is more closer than their real (ignoble) brothers, i m eager  to see them having a great time like the old days but in peace even for a short while.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 26, 2013)

Predict the pact between two clans, and Mito, Madara's jealows towards them, and leaving the village. Then the flashback ending with Madara's pierced by few swords and Hashirama's mercy.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope the flashback reaches its conclusion with this chapter. I'm still waiting for Sasuke to read Rikudou's tablet.


----------



## Thor (Mar 26, 2013)

Is the shapter coming out tommorow??


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Thor said:


> Is the shapter coming out tommorow??



If it weren't, the mods would have place a special message in the thread's title.


----------



## Kusa (Mar 26, 2013)

Sasuke is my favorite character but I don't want the flashbacks to end now.Madaras and Hashiramas relationship is just so interesting to read that I don't mind having more of it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

I predict mito.

Up yours pika. Trying to threaten me


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 26, 2013)

How can a marriage be a pairing? O_o

I'm referring of course to Kushina x Minato. I thought pairings were about wanting characters to GET together...


----------



## Blur (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> If it weren't, the mods would have place a special message in the thread's title.



The old ones would, not this iressponsible bunch.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 26, 2013)

The flashback was done at the wrong pace to begin with. It needed to begin with chapter before last then do something like a montage in the last chapter, then slow it down in the third for the establishment of Konoha. 

Honestly, the story doesn't need that much time, as between Madara and Hashirama, Madara is more pertinent .  Three well paced chapters was all it needed.  Hashirama and Madara aren't Rikudou, so I don't see why they should have more than that.

This chapter will probably continue VOtE.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> I hope the flashback reaches its conclusion with this chapter. I'm still waiting for Sasuke to read Rikudou's tablet.



ive been waiting for this too


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> I hope the flashback reaches its conclusion with this chapter. I'm still waiting for Sasuke to read Rikudou's tablet.



Dear descendent, 

Meh 

Love, RS


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> Dear descendent,
> 
> Meh
> 
> Love, RS



I'll kill you Addy.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 26, 2013)

Thor said:


> Is the shapter coming out tommorow??


 
Or the day after at latest. 

But it's coming.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> I'll kill you Addy.



Honey, you can cut my head off but I won't die 

Sasuke reads RS tablet, but oro destroys it


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking forward to more Hashi/Mads shenanigans.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't care if Orochimaru obliterates it or not, as long as its content makes BlinkST cry. Can't wait to feast on those delicious tears.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Don't care if Orochimaru obliterates it or not, as long as its content makes BlinkST cry. Can't wait to feast on those delicious tears.


 Oro destroys it before sasuke can read it


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> Oro destroys it before sasuke can read it



That won't happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> Oro destroys it before sasuke can read it


why would he do it? im pretty sure that oro is as interested as us about what is written thar


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't wait until Hashirama, Tobirama, Minato or Sasuke, one-shots Orochimaru.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> The Sharingan/Rinnegan's relationship to the Juubi was obvious for some time.
> 
> In other news, looks as if the Anime got it right. They colored both the Juubi's and Rikudou's, eyes red at one point.
> 
> ...



rinnegan should be red, i always thought this 

maybe rikudou's eyes turned red when they were "activated"


----------



## Sarry (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh oh. This is probably already said but:
I predict Rikudo is alive, always has been. He just avoided meddling and influencing the world. 

Oh also, Edo Madara defeats Hashirama


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

considering how this flashback is going, edo madara will definitely defeat edo hashirama if they fight ~.~


----------



## CA182 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Oh oh. This is probably already said but:
> I predict Rikudo is alive, always has been. He just avoided meddling and influencing the world.
> 
> Oh also, Edo Madara defeats Hashirama



I once made a prediction that the rikudo is living pretty in the moon.

This was way back in the Obito flashback when Madara showed Obito the mural in his genjutsu.

If that came true next chapter, I might have a heart attack.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 26, 2013)

i can't see the the Flashbackception lasting very much longer...the Sauce still has a question for Mintao


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> rinnegan should be red, i always thought this
> 
> maybe rikudou's eyes turned red when they were "activated"


Problem with this is that Madara's Rinnegan _isn't_ red, and it's said to be the exact same eye as the Sennin's by countless characters.

We won


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Problem with this is that Madara's Rinnegan _isn't_ red, and it's said to be the exact same eye as the Sennin's by countless characters.
> 
> We won





Yal didn't win shit. 

Juubi's eye is still a form of the Rinnegan. And if progression continues as it should, this 9 Tomoe eye, probably carries the Rinnegan's name. 



Do you think it's likely for the author to progress in this fashion: Sharingan, Mangekyou Sharingan, Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, Rinnegan, Something Sharingan?

The Rinnegan is the form the eye takes after both Uchiha and Senju are mixed; I'm pretty sure the Juubi possesses both Uchiha and Senju powers. It is capable of using Mokuton, after all.

BlinkST, remember: your tears, Klue shall drink.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 26, 2013)

The flashback ends today


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope Bearzerger's prediction is somewhat true, the idea of the Senju dropping their name and choosing new ones would cover a lot of unanswered questions and confusion, regarding the senju's 'disappearance' in the village



> [*Hashirama monologue*"Of course the outcry among the Senju over my decision was great, but ultimately they acceded to my wishes and chose new names like _Haruno, *Namikaze*_ and *Hatake *etc."]



Please to god.... 



Jeαnne said:


> rinnegan should be red, i always thought this
> 
> maybe rikudou's eyes turned red when they were "activated"



That.....is quite interesting


----------



## Krippy (Mar 26, 2013)

flashback ends, Sasuke asks Minato about his relevancy to the plot, etc


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Krippy said:


> flashback ends, Sasuke asks Minato about his relevancy to the plot, etc



Minato briefly explains what went down the night the Nine Tails attacked.


Minato is also confirmed Senju.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Problem with this is that Madara's Rinnegan _isn't_ red, and it's said to be the exact same eye as the Sennin's by countless characters.
> 
> We won


stop making klue suffer 

dont forget that there is still that other eye that was shown representing rikudou's eye power , we can consider that, design-wise, the rinnegan that nagato used seems to be at best a far cry from Juubi's eye...but we must wait for rikudou.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> stop making klue suffer
> 
> dont forget that there is still *that other eye* that was shown representing rikudou's eye power , we can consider that, design-wise, the rinnegan that nagato used seems to be at best a far cry from Juubi's eye...but we must wait for rikudou.



??????????????


----------



## lathia (Mar 26, 2013)

So there is the belief that RS's Rinnegan was red?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

honestly, everything seems to be pointing that Rikudou's eyes were never simply the rinnegan that we have seen...

looks like that there a division between tomoes and circles...even rikudou's cloak was pointing this, the tomoes separated from the circles.

after what was said by nagato and itachi, and what we have seen from madara...kishi seems to be pushing the sharingan(MS/EMS)+the rinnegan that we have seen until now as the true thing, not exacly "rinnegan powers alone that we have seen until now" above everything.



Klue said:


> ??????????????


----------



## Krippy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato briefly explains what went down the night the Nine Tails attacked.
> 
> 
> Minato is also confirmed Senju.



oh, and Minato gives Sasuke information about his parents and the clan


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> honestly, everything seems to be pointing that Rikudou's eyes were never simply the rinnegan that we have seen...
> 
> looks like that there a division between tomoes and circles...even rikudou's cloak was pointing this, the tomoes separated from the circles.
> 
> after what was said by nagato and itachi, and what we have seen from madara...kishi seems to be pushing the sharingan(MS/EMS)+the rinnegan that we have seen until now as the true thing, not exacly "rinnegan powers alone that we have seen until now" above everything.



That cannot be. :sanji

Rinnegan must pwn in the end; it's our destiny.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Lolololoolol at anyone who thinks RS had different rennigans 

I am just waiting for the sharingan to be the evolution of the renigan


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> That cannot be. :sanji
> 
> Rinnegan must pwn in the end; it's our destiny.


just use some math 



Addy said:


> Lolololoolol at anyone who thinks RS had different rennigans
> 
> I am just waiting for the sharingan to be the evolution of the renigan



rikudou had fucking juubi up his ass


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Juubi has a human form and probably came from another planet. 

Seems like something Kishi would write.


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2013)

Maddy trololol'ing Hashi


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> just use some math
> 
> 
> 
> rikudou had fucking juubi up his ass



And kyuubi could create tsunamis  with his tails 

My point is......ya bitches give kishi too much credit


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I once made a prediction that the rikudo is living pretty in the moon.



*flashbacks to Grandia II*


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> And kyuubi could create tsunamis  with his tails
> 
> My point is......ya bitches give kishi too much credit


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

Minato will probably tell him that the kyubi was'nt a natural disaster and talk about the''guy with the mask'' and realize that obito was lying to him.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


>



So? 
I thought you were saying that RS had his set of rennigans different from the rest


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

Akaichikyu said:


> Minato will probably tell him that the kyubi was'nt a natural disaster and talk about the''guy with the mask'' and realize that obito was lying to him.



Which is exactly what Itachi told him...

And Minato is weeks off. Three.


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

Minato will seal the other half of the kyubi chakra in sasuke lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Akaichikyu said:


> Minato will seal the other half of the kyubi chakra in sasuke lol



Using the uzumaki mask


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you guys realize how upset NF would be if Sasuke became a Jinchuuriki? 



He'll probably become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Which is exactly what Itachi told him...
> 
> And Minato is weeks off. Three.



you're right


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Minato is coming next week.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> So?
> I thought you were saying that RS had his set of rennigans different from the rest


what i am saying is that nagato's rinnegan might be far from what rikudou had, mainly considering the eye image used to represent rikudou's powers...rikudou has the tomoes associated to his image the whole time

thats why i think that the real thing might involve sharingan powers, as well as nagato's rinnegan powers, and something more


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

Kakashi: the rinnegan is just a freaking mutation


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what i am saying is that nagato's *use of Madara's* rinnegan might be far from what rikudou had, mainly considering the eye image used to represent rikudou's powers...rikudou has the tomoes associated to his image the whole time
> 
> thats why i think that the real thing might involve sharingan powers, as well as nagato's rinnegan powers, and something more



Fixed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fixed.


you got it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2013)

Please don't skip the rest of VOTE Kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Do you guys realize how upset NF would be if Sasuke became a Jinchuuriki?
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


if we consider that naruto already has the chakra from about all bijuus, i wouldnt be surprised, depending on what kishi is aiming for


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Akaichikyu said:


> Kakashi: the rinnegan is just a freaking mutation



Kakashi: it was said that the Uchiha Clan can trace its origins back to the Hyuuga Clan.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 26, 2013)

I always saw the Rinnegan as a filtered byproduct of the seal that Rikudou used, not being able to obtain the final eye because the link between Jinchuuriki and Beast was imperfect.

I mean, Naruto used the same seal and when Kurama's chakra was filtered it took a new appearance.

*shrug*


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato is coming next week.



minato: naruto, i will save you............. i am coming 
naruto: come, father 

madahashi made it hard for me to read "i am coming" normally ever again :/


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

Madara: I got them shortly before my death

Its really a mutation of the sharingan


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what i am saying is that nagato's rinnegan might be far from what rikudou had, mainly considering the eye image used to represent rikudou's powers...rikudou has the tomoes associated to his image the whole time
> 
> thats why i think that the real thing might involve sharingan powers, as well as nagato's rinnegan powers, and something more



now i get it 

i wonder who will troll it though 

sakura is the only one that comes to mind


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Akaichikyu said:


> Kakashi: the rinnegan is just a freaking mutation



still, the most retarded shitty line in the manga


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Do you guys realize how upset NF would be if Sasuke became a Jinchuuriki?
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


i just want to see ""reaction seeing he is the number 1 naruto tard in this forum


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> i just want to see ""reaction seeing he is the number 1 naruto tard in this forum


........

Addy you fucking triple posted

are you taking advantage of the fact that hexa is not here to delete them?

good idea


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> i just want to see ""reaction seeing he is the number 1 naruto tard in this forum



Now I really want it to happen. :sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

if Sasuke managed to get any special eye that somehow goes beyond his EMS i would already be extremelly pleased


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ........
> 
> Addy you fucking triple posted
> 
> ...



one habit it seems that i can't ditch from MH is double posting since there, your posts are merged


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> one habit it seems that i can't ditch from MH is double posting since there, your posts are merged


i seeh


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

man, i can't ditch the feeling of mito showing up. please mito. just be hashirama's cum dump and nothing more


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

It's too soon for Mito. After VOTE; she'll show up then.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> It's too soon for Mito. After VOTE; she'll show up then.



i hope so. she seals kyuubi to be a bitch for the rest of his life and we never see her again


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know why Kabuto didn't use her for his Edo Tensei. If my guess is right, she is able to sense negative emotions because she managed to steal a portion of the Nine Tails' power. The fact that Kurama possessed was at full power, makes me wonder just how powerful Mito truly was.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

There's no need for her. The situation is complicated enough as it is. Madara's about to accept peace only to be screwed over in it after being lied to and have his people join Hashirama anyway. His paranoia will probably read it as a set-up...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

i wanna see what will be hashirama's answer to mads request


----------



## mayumi (Mar 26, 2013)

Mito being UZUMAKI as in main character's surname is going to be a nobody 
just a bunch of hashi/madz fangirlz dreams.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna see what will be hashirama's answer to mads request



hashirama: can  i offer you something else? 
madara: like?
hashirama: my body 
madara:............. just as planned


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> hashirama: can  i offer you something else?
> madara: like?
> hashirama: my body
> madara:............. just as planned


perfect


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's no need for her. The situation is complicated enough as it is. Madara's about to accept peace only to be screwed over in it after being lied to and have his people join Hashirama anyway. His paranoia will probably read it as a set-up...



Madara was just upset that he wasn't chosen to become Hokage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara was just upset that he wasn't chosen to become Hokage.



Crisler suggested elsewhere that maybe he heard of the RS in Konoha and left to learn more, too... could work.


----------



## ueharakk (Mar 26, 2013)

My hope for this chapter:

- Hashirama stabs himself, madara is shocked
- Madara tells Hashi to save himself, that the senju and uchiha will need him to lead the world to the ideals Madara once held (therefore basically saying he's putting his trust in the senju clan)
- *flasback within a flashback ends, Madara and Hashirama are fighting and Madara says something along the lines of "you knew I would spare you just like you knew my clan would eventually follow you and forget about my brother and what he died for" 
- hashirama spouts some will of fire nonesense, then we get a panel of Edo Madara fighting the alliance with perfect susanoo as Hashirama does voice over that explains why madara defected/what went wrong
-  flashback ends with hashi concluding his speech to sasuke
- chapter ends with a closeup of sasuke's face and Hashirama asking giving a good one-line voice over which is either a question or a total conclusion of the madara/hashirama/what it means to be a shinobi speech.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

what if hashirama's flashback ended and madara continues it?


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Crisler suggested elsewhere that maybe he heard of the RS in Konoha and left to learn more, too... could work.



Hokage.


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna see what will be hashirama's answer to mads request



Hashirama : I do.

_they run away into the sunset ....never to be seen again
_

Tobirama : well this is a complete waste of my time


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hokage.



Hokage is the obvious but some people still deny it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> what if hashirama's flashback ended and madara continues it?



didn't we leave off with him being kicked in half by lee?


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> didn't we leave off with him being kicked in half by lee?



what if the next time we see madara, he is almost defeated or is about to kill the alliance and he remembers his fight with hashirama?


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna see what will be hashirama's answer to mads request



Shut up and comply?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

Hashirama is about to kill himself and Madara throws himself into his arms crying and begging him not to.

Tobirama is like "WTF I thought you were too tired to move."

Madara just s.


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> didn't we leave off with him being kicked in half by lee?



yep but he some how recovered...fast...and lee was no where to be seen 



Still can't get over them shoulders


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 26, 2013)

There's no way that both flashback finish today. The VOTE fight still needs to have a proper conclusion which might require a full chapter, which can be next week.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Naymles said:


> yep but he some how recovered...fast...and lee was no where to be seen
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't get over them shoulders


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2013)

Orchi put rocks in his shirt  so he would look bigger


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Orochimaru needs to hurry up and become food for the Sharingan, once again.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm guessing that we're still 3 chapters away from the flashback within a flashback to end. This week's chapter should have the village founded, next should have Madara abandoning the village (not without ruining the alliance treaty with Iwa), and the one after should have Hashirama finding Madara at VotE (and who knows, maybe we would learn that during the quest he beat "some Waterfall ninja" that is actually Kakuzu).



Chris182A said:


> It's like just another point on the "Sharingan is a result of the Juubi" theory.



But that is pretty much what the manga has pointed out to, since the Sharingan has been shown as an off-shoot of the Rinnegan ever since we learned Uchihas descend from the older son of Rikkudou Sennin, and the Rinnegan itself is a trait Rikkudou Sennin acquired as a result of becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki


----------



## Yuna (Mar 26, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> But that is pretty much what the manga has pointed out to, since the Sharingan has been shown as an off-shoot of the Rinnegan ever since we learned Uchihas descend from the older son of Rikkudou Sennin,* and the Rinnegan itself is a trait Rikkudou Sennin acquired as a result of becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki*


We learned this when? It's hinted at, but it's hardly established manga fact.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 26, 2013)

It's pretty obvious, Yuna bro


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope they just get back to the actual fight.  This Romeo and Juliette thing is getting quite disturbing.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 26, 2013)

Yuna said:


> We learned this when? It's hinted at, but it's hardly established manga fact.



Here, this page is where we learned that Rikkudou Sennin became a being beyond what could be called human as the Jinchuuriki of the Juubi, and well, eyes that are linked to divinity both by manga characters and the religious beliefs they are based on pretty much qualify as "beyond human".


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> I hope they just get back to the actual fight.  This Romeo and Juliette thing is getting quite disturbing.



You know you enjoy it; stop lying.


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

I am actually crying of laughter...

stop it Addy stop it


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

That's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 26, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> But that is pretty much what the manga has pointed out to, since the Sharingan has been shown as an off-shoot of the Rinnegan ever since we learned Uchihas descend from the older son of Rikkudou Sennin, and the *Rinnegan itself is a trait Rikkudou Sennin acquired as a result of becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki*



Wait...I believed RS developed Rinnengan before becoming the Jyuubi's host, not after. That's why he was able to fight and control it in the first place.


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> You know you enjoy it; stop lying.


 I wish, haven't enjoyed this manga since the Pain arc.    The War arc is just terrible :/   Hopefully he Hokage do more than just talk here.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2013)

i think RS developed the rinnegan after he sealed the juubi in himself he probably sealed it using sealing jutsus. but who knows. this chapter we will probably get to the creation of kohona and maybe at the end we see madara defecting after hashirama is chosen as hokage.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2013)

Pein and rs rinneagan is purple  yet jubbis is red werid.


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Wait...I believed RS developed Rinnengan before becoming the Jyuubi's host, not after. That's why he was able to fight and control it in the first place.



It can be after because if RS was like Hashirama and have strong life force like him he could have controllednthe Juubi like the way he control several beasts before hanging them to other nations in sign of trust.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Akaichikyu said:


> It can be after because if RS was like Hashirama and have strong life force like him he could have controllednthe Juubi like the way he control several beasts before hanging them to other nations in sign of trust.



RS never managed to control the Juubi; though it is implied that he won a tug of war with the Juubi, taking a portion of its chakra.


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 26, 2013)

taking a portion of his chakra of sealing it in himself?


----------



## Yuna (Mar 26, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Here, this page is where we learned that Rikkudou Sennin became a being beyond what could be called human as the Jinchuuriki of the Juubi, and well, eyes that are linked to divinity both by manga characters and the religious beliefs they are based on pretty much qualify as "beyond human".


Possessing near infinite Chakra is quite beyond human. Why did Rikoudo Sennin "only" get the Rinnegan instead of he Sharinnegan, seeing as how the Juubi possesses a Sharinnegan?



CC92 said:


> Explain this to the casual viewers. ESC can't survive with only the support of the hardcore fans. It's the campness, cheesiness and mustiness (what is NOT 'qualitiy') of many songs which has given ESC its dreadful reputation over the years rather than a gimmick or a comedy entry now and then (as if we ever had soo many of them).


Pretty sure we've never seen the Juubi's eye colored in the manga.



Akaichikyu said:


> It can be after because if RS was like Hashirama and have strong life force like him he could have controllednthe Juubi like the way he control several beasts before hanging them to other nations in sign of trust.


Hashirama was able to control Bijuus because of his Mokuton, which is likely a gift due to his lineage.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

Juubi Chart


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not seeing how the Jyubi at full power could have been beaten and sealed by the Rikudo Sennin if he didn't already possess the Rinnegan in the first place.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Yuna said:


> Pretty sure we've never seen the Juubi's eye colored in the manga.



Didn't see the new volume cover?


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL prediction:
Hashirama: ??? Okay... *stabs himself* Sorry, Itachi...
Madara: Who's Itachi?
*badumtiss*

Serious prediction:
Sasuke: So what did you do?
Hashi: Well, I stabbed myself gahahaha!!!
To the flashback again...
Madara: !!! Stop! I trust you...
Hashi: *smiles*
Hashi helps Madara to stand up and they shake hands. 
Next the founding of Konoha begins (hopefully summarized).



Klue said:


> Didn't see the new volume cover?


Dat Naruhina


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> LOL prediction:
> Hashirama: ??? Okay... *stabs himself* Sorry, Itachi...
> Madara: Who's Itachi?
> *badumtiss*
> ...



Worst prediction I have ever read.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Worst prediction I have ever read.



Just like God testing Abraham to kill Isaac


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Just like God testing Abraham to kill Isaac



Worst edit I have ever seen.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Worst edit I have ever seen.



Dont know who made it lol


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2013)

People talking about the colour of the Rinnegan, the colour of the Sharingan-Rinnegan hybrid thing. I recalled something I thought about the lavender colour... by Kishi, the colouring of the lavender Rinnegan is around the same as the Byakugan.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> The colour of the Rinnegan, the colour of the Sharingan-Rinnegan hybrid thing. The lavender colour... by Kishi, the colouring is around the same as the Byakugan.



Maybe Rikudou's wife was a Hyuuga


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Dont know who made it lol



Obviously you. A similar skill level was used to create your sig.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

It's so obvious the Rinnegan came after the Juubi was sealed,  to reject that is simply denying the elephant in the room.


----------



## thinmints (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Obviously you. A similar skill level was used to create your sig.



hahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

It's either:

1 edo tensei was offered as a compromise

2 madara was merely testing hashirama's resolve

3 hashirama made a promise to die with madara ala naruto-sasuke

Either way none of them will end up dead at that point that is for certain.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not seeing how the Jyubi at full power could have been beaten and sealed by the Rikudo Sennin if he didn't already possess the Rinnegan in the first place.



Maybe Rikudou was just that strong


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not seeing how the Jyubi at full power could have been beaten and sealed by the Rikudo Sennin if he didn't already possess the Rinnegan in the first place.



The most epic Sage Mode of all time?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Maybe Rikudou was just that strong


Or worst plot case scenario Rikudou and the Juubi entered a Faustian pact and the Juubi willingly allowed itself to be sealed inside Rikudou


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2013)

thinmints said:


> hahahahahahahahaahah



wtf


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

We can clearly see Kishimoto is setting up a morally didactic ending for the series, we will find out that the juubi developed a consciousness over the eons and saw humanity raging war, killing and destroying nature so Nature personified by the Juubi became hostile to humanity aka the misunderstood creature trope that we've seen with the Bijuus, it's too kishiish not to happen


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> We can clearly see Kishimoto is setting up a morally didactic ending for the series, we will find out that the juubi developed a consciousness over the eons and saw humanity raging war, killing and destroying nature so Nature personified by the Juubi became hostile to humanity aka the misunderstood creature trope that we've seen with the Bijuus, it's too kishiish not to happen



Lol, I wouldn't be surprised to be honest.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> We can clearly see Kishimoto is setting up a morally didactic ending for the series, we will find out that the juubi developed a consciousness over the eons and saw humanity raging war, killing and destroying nature so Nature personified by the Juubi became hostile to humanity aka the misunderstood creature trope that we've seen with the Bijuus, it's too kishiish not to happen



You're right, that's why it won't. 

Naruto will somehow give the Juubi a personality; his own, maybe . The world will be far better off because of it, with the Juubi guiding the way to peace.

Something lame like that.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't be surprised to be honest.



Me neither, and we should prepare ourselves for this stomach churning ending:

Juubi: I choose to believe in you Naruto Uzumaki

Naruto: Yeah! Believe It!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're right, that's why it won't.
> 
> Naruto will somehow give the Juubi a personality; his own, maybe . The world will be far better off because of it, with the Juubi guiding the way to peace.
> 
> Something lame like that.


I wouldn't even be surprised at this point.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

DeathWish08 said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised at this point.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're right, that's why it won't.
> 
> Naruto will somehow give the Juubi a personality; his own, maybe . The world will be far better off because of it, with the Juubi guiding the way to peace.
> 
> Something lame like that.



That is too stupid even for Kishi, your idea is young earth creationist level


----------



## auem (Mar 26, 2013)

the way manga is heading,nobody is going to be villain at the end...Oro seeming turned to right path,Obito will perhaps have comfort from edo-Rin,Madara will get his sob ending guaranteed...so why left only Jubi,he can be good as well.....


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> That is too stupid even for Kishi, your idea is young earth creationist level



Hey! It's better than "Naruto is the Rikudou Sennin do to time-travel" one.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hey! It's better than "Naruto is the Rikudou Sennin do to time-travel" one.



That would be flat earth proponent level, either way both that and yours is stupid.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> That would be flat earth proponent level, either way both that and yours is stupid.



I accept that! Best to keep your expectations low when reading this manga.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, considering the hour and Evil's absence, it's pretty much a given that this chapter won't feature an epic battle or reveal.



Yuna said:


> Possessing near infinite Chakra is quite beyond human. Why did Rikoudo Sennin "only" get the Rinnegan instead of he Sharinnegan, seeing as how the Juubi possesses a Sharinnegan?



Maybe for the same reason Rikkudou Sennin was still subject to death unlike the Juubi and the 9 creatures he created from its chakra.

Answer about Rikkudou Sennin's transformation and how he attained the Rinnegan could come either from the Uchiha tablet or Kurama sharing said story with Naruto, we just have to wait.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto will somehow give the Juubi a personality; *his own*, maybe .



That's daunting.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Well, considering the hour and Evil's absence, it's pretty much a given that this chapter won't feature an epic battle or reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The most likely scenario is that Rikudou sealed a part of his essence inside Kurama like what Minato did with Naruto aka Rikudou will be the one to narrate the story
The Fuuinjutsu Minato used did come from Kushina.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 27, 2013)

If the Sage is alive, then he's in the moon / ten tails. There was creepy strange iconography regarding it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

ch1p said:


> If the Sage is alive, then he's in the moon / ten tails. There was creepy strange iconography regarding it.



How could he possibly be alive inside the moon? Besides, he died after naming his younger son his successor. He likely sealed the Juubi (creating the moon) sometime before that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> How could he possibly be alive inside the moon? Besides, he died after naming his younger son his successor. He likely sealed the Juubi (creating the moon) sometime before that.



I remember some theorizing that the Sage may be "alive" just how Minato was when he appeared to Naruto.

But yeah, what ch1p said as well about the Iconography.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

ch1p said:


> If the Sage is alive, then he's in the moon / ten tails. There was creepy strange iconography regarding it.



He's not alive, but he will appear to Naruto no doubt 




Scarlet Plague said:


> I remember some theorizing that the Sage may be "alive" just how Minato was when he appeared to Naruto.
> 
> But yeah, what ch1p said as well about the Iconography.



Sealing his essence inside Kurama and the other Bijuus for the expressed purpose of meeting his successor? Most likely. The fuuinjutsu for that came from Kushina which probably came from Rikudou who was most probably an Uzumaki himself.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> How could he possibly be alive inside the moon? Besides, he died after naming his younger son his successor. He likely sealed the Juubi (creating the moon) sometime before that.



I don't mean literally, like a super decrepit Madara. Like a chakra impression of some kind. We've seen those lately, Minato, Kushina, Orochimaru.



CuteJuubi said:


> Sealing his essence inside Kurama and the other Bijuus for the expressed purpose of meeting his successor? Most likely. The fuuinjutsu for that came from Kushina which probably came from Rikudou who was most probably an Uzumaki himself.



Inside the individual tailed beasts is unlikely because they'd know he'd be there all along. If he's gonna appear, it's in the ten tails / moon. I'd say ten tails because while wicked and very Grandia II and that makes me fuzzy, there's no way they're gonna go to the moon tbh.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I don't mean literally, like a super decrepit Madara. Like a chakra impression of some kind. We've seen those lately, Minato, Kushina, Orochimaru.



I see... makes sense.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

The best storytellers lately have all been dead people: Minato, Kushina, the Hokages, so it only stands to reason that Rikudou himself will be the next storyteller in one form or another.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 27, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> It's either:
> 
> 1 edo tensei was offered as a compromise



I'm expecting this because Edo Tensei has been so important to the plot and Madara needs to learn the cancellation seals to it somehow.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2013)

I think Edo Tensei will come later.

It will be too weird if Tobirama is suddenly saying he'll bring Izuna back from the dead. Madara isn't going to just go for that.

Tobirama attempting to rez Izuna may appear eventually as an attempt for him to make it up to Madara somehow, but it's going to be really weird if he just says it out of nowhere and Mads thinks it's perfectly reasonable for someone to just...raise the dead...and signs a treaty over it.

Unless, of course, Tobirama already created it.


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

Come on flash back, please end. Please? What have I done to you? Just end please....die a slow painless death and let us move on with our lives!


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> Come on flash back, please end. Please? What have I done to you? Just end please....die a slow painless death and let us move on with our lives!



So we can return to Naruto's battle with the Uchiha and Juubi? No thanks.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> Come on flash back, please end. Please? What have I done to you? Just end please....die a slow painless death and let us move on with our lives!



Consider it this way:
some of us struggled and had to wait through Naruto and Obito had their little verbal spat, and the awkwardly forced Naruhina moment. So it is in turn that we get the flashbacks.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Marsala said:


> I'm expecting this because Edo Tensei has been so important to the plot and Madara needs to learn the cancellation seals to it somehow.



Very good possibility, Madara must've been somewhat involve in its' development considering his familiarity with the technique and the acquiescence of its' cancellation 




Sarry said:


> Consider it this way:
> some of us struggled and had to wait through Naruto and Obito had their little verbal spat, and the awkwardly forced Naruhina moment. So it is in turn that we get the flashbacks.


A Sophie's choice


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> So we can return to Naruto's battle with the Uchiha and Juubi? No thanks.



At least we'll have the Hokages there, then you can enjoy your Hashi & Madara
as much as you want.


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Consider it this way:
> some of us struggled and had to wait through Naruto and Obito had their little verbal spat, and the awkwardly forced Naruhina moment. So it is in turn that we get the flashbacks.





Klue said:


> So we can return to Naruto's battle with the Uchiha and Juubi? No thanks.



The way I look at it, I never liked that stuff between Naruto and Obito too. But I know that there can't be any more talking anymore considering they've done it all in the previous chapters. The time for talking has stopped, that's why I want to go back to the Alliance fight. On top of that these flash backs are starting to be stale.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2013)

Kishi already skipped over some interesting parts, this flashback should be done with in 2-3 chapters. And now that that the uchihas lost control, the battle should be more interesting.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 27, 2013)

While the flashbacks are neat, I too would like to move on. I'm really interested in seeing how everyone will deal with the Juubi's final form, especially Madara and Obito, since they can no longer control it.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 27, 2013)

*notices Edo Tensei talk*

What about if Edo Tensei was something Tobirama made when he was the 2nd Hokage already? As a means to bring back to the village his brother so he could lead it again forever. And upon completing all he got was serious scolding from his big brother on how he insulted the new generations by making that jutsu, and Tobirama could not get the meaning of Hashirama's words until the day he entrusted the village to his own students.



CuteJuubi said:


> The most likely scenario is that Rikudou sealed a part of his essence inside Kurama like what Minato did with Naruto aka Rikudou will be the one to narrate the story
> The Fuuinjutsu Minato used did come from Kushina.



Better yet, a part of his chakra in each of the Bijuu in a way that he'd only manifest once all 9 of them rejoined their chakras (or a part of them) to pass down his lore to whoever was worthy of their recognition.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 27, 2013)

i predict hirashima explaining madara role in the newly formed leaf village as being a ambassador of sorts.

But rumors of uchiha submitting to senju rule as if they were slaves starts to urk him.

nevertheless i dont really understand the story in the great scheme of things as it stands and the ms

like the uchiha and senju feuding and the uchiha killing themselves for ms then you hear about the exploitation of izanagi and your telling me the senju was too much and were they experimenting on senju.

this backstory just leaves more questions


----------



## Sarry (Mar 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> The way I look at it, I never liked that stuff between Naruto and Obito too. But I know that there can't be any more talking anymore considering they've done it all in the previous chapters. The time for talking has stopped, that's why I want to go back to the Alliance fight. On top of that these flash backs are starting to be stale.





CuteJuubi said:


> Very good possibility, Madara must've been somewhat involve in its' development considering his familiarity with the technique and the acquiescence of its' cancellation
> 
> 
> 
> A Sophie's choice


To be honest, I am enjoying the flashbacks, I really am. 
knowing the history, at this point, is far more interesting than seeing Naruto win by some plot-miracle, or Kishi trying to force a pairing ...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Better yet, a part of his chakra in each of the Bijuu in a way that he'd only manifest once all 9 of them rejoined their chakras (or a part of them) to pass down his lore to whoever was worthy of their recognition.



Definitely better and more likely so to happen


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> So we can return to Naruto's battle with the Uchiha and Juubi? No thanks.



We should stay with the boring flashback that we already know the outcome of instead. It's not like there are a bunch of Edo hokages ready to fight or things concerning Rikudo or the Juubi's final form.

Kishimoto's recipe for tension between rivals episode #12 is refreshing and not stale at all.


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

Sarry said:


> To be honest, I am enjoying the flashbacks, I really am.
> knowing the history, at this point, is far more interesting than seeing Naruto win by some plot-miracle, or Kishi trying to force a pairing ...



Look, the time for talking between us is finished. Let's fight


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Juubi Chart


nice chart xD

you know, when you look at the process that uchihas go throught, it makes sense to imagine that they inherited something from juubi that is affecting them beyond power.

The bijuus came from juubi, they have its chakra, and this chakra seems to be affected by the hatred in the ninja world. In my mind, the Uchihas seem to go throught a similar process, maybe there is something about Juubi's spiritual energy.

The frog said that Kyuubi's will was a mass of hatred, and that if Naruto had hatred in his heart, Kyuubi's will would hijack it. Now we know that the bijuus were not what we thought, so whats up with this will and the way that it can take control throught hatred?

I bet that this has to do with the Juubi, and Uchihas suffer from the same thing, something about their own bloodline hijacks their own mind throught the hatred in their hearts. Tobirama said that when Uchihas suffered traumas their brain liberated some kind of special chakra, i think that this special chakra might be the key.

Fuck, if you stop to think, Sasuke's chakra kept getting colder and colder and he was out of control, at a certain point, Obito literally said that Sasuke's body was responding to his hatred.

Coincidence or not, Kurama did make that comment about Madara and Sasuke, maybe that chakra that he talked about was that special chakra, its cold and dark, might be some kind of chakra that is affected and corrupted by hatred. Karin almost said that the chakra that she was sensing in Sasuke was pretty much like Kyuubi's.

Also, there is Juugo. Whatever makes Juugo go crazy has something to do with nature energy, its like everything is linked, even the image used to represent Juugo's stuff is the same used to represent bijuus, and to other extent, whatever is under Susanoo's cloak.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Or at least end the flashbackception and get back to the Hashi vs Madz fight.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> So we can return to Naruto's battle with the Uchiha and Juubi? No thanks.



I'm with this guy. 



CuteJuubi said:


> Juubi Chart



Where do people find these things? Also while definitely a possibility given how Sasuke's chakra has been doing weird shit, when was it said Uchiha inherited some form of Juubi's power? I'm going to assume that part is an assumption?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nice chart xD
> 
> you know, when you look at the process that uchihas go throught, it makes sense to imagine that they inherited something from juubi that is affecting them beyond power.
> 
> ...



Thanks for liking my chart. I think it is the intrinsic feral essence of the Juubi mixed with the Uchiha's hatred that precipitated the birth of the Sharingan.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> We should stay with the boring flashback that we already know the outcome of instead. It's not like there are a bunch of Edo hokages ready to fight or things concerning Rikudo or the Juubi's final form.
> 
> Kishimoto's recipe for tension between rivals episode #12 is refreshing and not stale at all.



There is still the VOTE portion of the flashback.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Thanks for liking my chart. I think it is the intrinsic feral essence of the Juubi mixed with the Uchiha's hatred that precipitated the birth of the Sharingan.


i am imagining that it could be juubi's spiritual energy, it has to be something that the senjus didnt get 

would explain few things, even why minato chose to seal the yang half of the kyuubi, and not the yin, in naruto.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 27, 2013)

No Naruto? Bye.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 27, 2013)

killer bee awakens samehachibi mode and matchs the juubi's strength while alliance matchs madara and obito's strength

it looks like the alliance might be able to win until it gets serious and madara revives butsuma senju (to lecture them), tajima uchiha and mito


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> There is still the VOTE portion of the flashback.



The one where we saw Kyuubi, Perfect Susano, FRS, SM, Biju Dama, and Wood? Sounds pretty similar to something else.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i am imagining that it could be juubi's spiritual energy, it has to be something that the senjus didnt get
> 
> would explain few things, even why minato chose to seal the yang half of the kyuubi, and not the yin, in naruto.



Yes, Juubi's Yin which the Elder Son inherited.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 27, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> The one where we saw Kyuubi, Perfect Susano, FRS, SM, Biju Dama, and Wood? Sounds pretty similar to something else.



Except it doesn't include a walking battery that tries to preach for the millionth time.


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 27, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Except it doesn't include a walking battery that tries to preach for the millionth time.



You disliking Naruto doesn't make the VoTE fight more original.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> You disliking Naruto doesn't make the VoTE fight more original.



The lack of Rasengans and Shadow Clones, does, however.

Powers are similar, but no one expected Kishi to combine PS and the Kyuubi, Hashirama to unleash Sage Mode and the largest technique of all time. And the battle is just starting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> The one where we saw Kyuubi, Perfect Susano, FRS, SM, Biju Dama, and Wood? Sounds pretty similar to something else.



The ending of VotE is wide open.

Did Hashirama spare him? Did Hashirama just pass out and not see whether Madara was dead or not? Did he walk away because he didn't want to check?  Did Madara use some crazy jutsu and survive?

All we know for absolute facts are that Madara lost, Madara got...something from Hashirama, and Madara stuck that something in a gaping wound over his heart. We don't know how the fight ended.

I think Hashirama walked away because he didn't want to watch his friend die by his own hand, possibly at the goading of Madara (and maybe hoping Madara would somehow survive and slip away).

But we won't know for another one or two chapters after this.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Except it doesn't include a walking battery that tries to preach for the millionth time.


fucking loled 



CuteJuubi said:


> Yes, Juubi's Yin which the Elder Son inherited.


yes

we could be getting another hint about this soon, from minato


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 27, 2013)

I predict old Ino-Shika-cho and the formation of the Leaf!


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

I predict Sakura.


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> The lack of Rasengans and Shadow Clones, does, however.
> 
> Powers are similar, but no one expected Kishi to combine PS and the Kyuubi, Hashirama to unleash Sage Mode and the largest technique of all time. And the battle is just starting.



So common jutsu make it original and unoriginal. Okay.

Hashirama's Buddha jutsu was unique, but that same character is now an Edo and able to join a fight with Edo Madara. We know how the world turned out after their back and forth.

Madara isn't an interesting character in the present and whether or not he got upset over Mito or because he couldn't be hokage in the past won't change that.


----------



## Ch1pp (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> I predict Sakura.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> So common jutsu make it original and unoriginal. Okay.
> 
> Hashirama's Buddha jutsu was unique, but that same character is now an Edo and able to join a fight with Edo Madara. We know how the world turned out after their back and forth.
> 
> Madara isn't an interesting character in the present and whether or not he got upset over Mito or because he couldn't be hokage in the past won't change that.



Madara, Obito, Juubi, Naruto, Bee, Kakashi, Orochimaru, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen.

17 pages isn't enough to give all of these major powers their due. I prefer VOTE; Kishimoto has hyped it up for quite some time, after all.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> I predict Sakura.



[YOUTUBE]31g0YE61PLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2013)

I predict VotE battle.


----------



## Deana (Mar 27, 2013)

I predict the VOTE battle won't be as epic as people want it to be. I'll be pleasantly surprised that it will be but LOL.

Please switch over to the next Kage's flashback. This one was cute while they were kids but now it's just sad. >.<

When I'm looking forward to a Bleach chapter more than a Naruto chapter, I know something is wrong with the force.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> The lack of Rasengans and Shadow Clones, does, however.
> 
> Powers are similar, but no one expected Kishi to combine PS and the Kyuubi, Hashirama to unleash Sage Mode and the largest technique of all time. And the battle is just starting.



Actually I think it's mostly over. There's the clash between Thousand-Handed Buddha and Susano'o Kyuubi in which they will mostly cancel out and leave Madara to get stabbed by Hashirama while stealing some of his body.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 27, 2013)

I want to stay with Hokages for the rest of my life.
I don't wanna go back to battle


----------



## ch1p (Mar 27, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Better yet, a part of his chakra in each of the Bijuu in a way that he'd only manifest once all 9 of them rejoined their chakras (or a part of them) to pass down his lore to whoever was worthy of their recognition.



It would explain why Shukaku is mysteriously absent in the tailed beast reunion. Maybe when they're all one with the ten tails again?

I still think they'd know this.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2013)

describes my feelings towards the prediction perfectly


----------



## Revolution (Mar 27, 2013)

another time skip


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2013)

Bleach has spoilers, it won't be long now.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2013)

@Tamzo2 

...Sexin the konoha?

You just stealing Yamato Wood. 

Talking of Yamato, I hope his parents appear in this next chapter. Smh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2013)

We find out the Senju are the evil ones.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2013)

^All except the beloved Shodai


----------



## Abz (Mar 27, 2013)

i was like this last sunday 

damn sainsbury's sushi


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2013)

Here


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2013)

Here


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> We find out the Senju are the evil ones.



YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT AVENGING SOMEONE YOU LOVE IS NOT GENETIC BUT......................... NORMAL? 

BLASPHEMY


----------



## son_michael (Mar 27, 2013)

HA! to all the people saying Hashirama is only SIMILAR to Naruto 


right here we see he was willing to die for his friend which he calls HIS BROTHER. The writings on the wall for you Naruto haters now


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you guys think this chapter made Lelouch Theory more likely now?


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Mar 27, 2013)

A friendship reconciled, only to fracture once more when Madara goes off the deep end...

Madara remains distraught over the loss of his brothers while Hashirama's humility becomes one of his defining traits. I'm beginning to wonder if Hashi pushed for him to be hokage, as a means to help Madara find redemption.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 27, 2013)

son_michael said:


> HA! to all the people saying Hashirama is only SIMILAR to Naruto
> 
> 
> right here we see he was willing to die for his friend which he calls HIS BROTHER. The writings on the wall for you Naruto haters now





Naruto says they'll die together because they are too powerful when they clash and he's only doing it for his brother. Hashirama on the other hand, doesn't mind sacrificing his life for his friend AND peace. This chapter only highlights how Naruto is one track minded and childish in his goals in comparision to Hashirama.


----------



## takL (Mar 27, 2013)

our lord ignoble did his job again! kish hates him doesnt he?
"bro no u cant decide who to be hokage on ur own. "
→　"saru, you're new hokage from now on"



Naymles said:


> i was like this last sunday
> 
> damn sainsbury's sushi



whats that? susui uchiha appeared in the supermarket? or the store was without water?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 27, 2013)

takL said:


> our lord ignoble did his job again! kish hates him doesnt he?
> "bro no u cant decide who to be hokage on ur own. "
> →　*"saru, you're new hokage from now on"*



Whaat? Wait, would you have preferred Danzo?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 27, 2013)

No,I think that takl is talking about the fact that Tobirama said to his brother to not choose an hokage on his own but he(tobirama)chose an hokage on his own when he appointed Hiruzen as such.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 27, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> No,I think that takl is talking about the fact that Tobirama said to his brother to not choose an hokage on his own but he(tobirama)chose an hokage on his own when he appointed Hiruzen as such.



Well, then we know that Tobirama didn't a bad choice isn't? Besides Tobirama was going to die in that occasion so he had no other choice here, he must to choose his successor here and I think he made the right choice here which it's pretty unexpected at this point... because, you know, Tobirama is pretty much similar to Danzo, even though they're different in some aspects. Kishi maybe could just hate his character but imho he just intended to make him a realistic guy more that an ignoble man.


----------



## takL (Mar 27, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Whaat? Wait, would you have preferred Danzo?



what  Glutamminajr said.  hiruzen was the right choice but that contradicts what he said to hash.

 "bro i gonna make a move"→"...i can't move!"


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 27, 2013)

takL said:


> what  Glutamminajr said.  hiruzen was the right choice but that contradicts what he said to hash.
> 
> "bro i gonna make a move"→"...i can't move!"



I know what you're meaning here but I say that he had no other choice... he was going to sacrifice himself and he must just take a successor at that point...
In this manga also there're a lot of contradictions you knows...


----------



## takL (Mar 27, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I know what you're meaning here but I say that he had no other choice... he was going to sacrifice himself and he must just take a successor at that point...
> In this manga also there're a lot of contradictions you knows...



if he did believed in democracy he should have said 'saru i recomend u for the next hokage'


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 27, 2013)

takL said:


> if he did believed in democracy he should have said 'saru i recomend u for the next hokage'



I thinks that it isn't works like that... You must have the approvation from Daimyou and all jounins of the village. Tobirama just expressed his preference here... You can't enter in the village and says to everyone "Everyone listen me! I'm the third Hokage now since the lord second has passed in our last mission. Believe me!!!" I hope that things weren't like that...


----------



## son_michael (Mar 27, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Naruto says they'll die together because they are too powerful when they clash and he's only doing it for his brother. Hashirama on the other hand, doesn't mind sacrificing his life for his friend AND peace. This chapter only highlights how Naruto is one track minded and childish in his goals in comparision to Hashirama.



oh please, stop it. They are exactly the same, stop making yourself look stupid


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2013)

My review of Naruto Chapter 625:

[YOUTUBE]IA6f4pA_hYY[/YOUTUBE]

Are we suppose to see Tobirama as a villain?


----------



## Abz (Mar 27, 2013)

takL said:


> whats that? *susui uchiha appeared in the supermarket?* or the store was without water?



 
I wish that did happen XD

sorry takL dear .....I ended up getting food poisoning over the weekend...it was because of some sushi i bought from sainbury's (supermarket) ......for some reason i am reluctant to eat tiramisu for some reason


----------



## kx11 (Mar 27, 2013)

so 


who is the villain again ?!! i can't put my finger on it really i lost track of who is wrong and who is right


----------



## Rai (Mar 28, 2013)

Not bad chapter.

This chapter confirmed:

- Sasuke is not getting Rinnegan


----------



## ch1p (Mar 28, 2013)

son_michael said:


> oh please, stop it. They are exactly the same, stop making yourself look stupid



How about answering the argument instead of insulting? 

And I disagree.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 28, 2013)

ch1p said:


> How about answering the argument instead of insulting?
> 
> And I disagree.



you don't have an argument. You ignore exact similarities and parallel circumstances all because you hate Naruto


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I wish that did happen XD
> 
> sorry takL dear .....I ended up getting food poisoning over the weekend...it was because of some sushi i bought from sainbury's (supermarket) ......for some reason i am reluctant to eat tiramisu for some reason



na its my bad, naymles... i read sushi as shisui. yea i did it again 




GoDMasteR said:


> I thinks that it isn't works like that... You must have the approvation from Daimyou and all jounins of the village. Tobirama just expressed his preference here... You can't enter in the village and says to everyone "Everyone listen me! I'm the third Hokage now since the lord second has passed in our last mission. Believe me!!!" I hope that things weren't like that...



oh dont be silly. lord ignoble stated hiruzen was the hokage form the following day. 
there could be no time for any democratic discussions. and the other 5 pupils witnessed the  appointment. 

that said i think he survived the kinkaku force.
when he can he pull "im gonna move!"→ "i cant move..."
hed have pulled "youll be hokage tomorrow" →"i lied. im still hokage, tehehe"


----------



## auem (Mar 28, 2013)

@takL,
i doubt that...otherwise Hiruzen and Danzo both wouldn't have relived the same memory at their time of death,if those moments were not precious and monumental in their lives......
Tobirama survived or not,Hiruzen took charge thenceforth....


----------



## ch1p (Mar 28, 2013)

son_michael said:


> you don't have an argument. You ignore exact similarities and parallel circumstances all because you hate Naruto
> 
> 
> 
> and at this point, its ridiculous so i tried to help you by telling you that you're making yourself look stupid



I do have an argument.

I don't hate Naruto.  I hate the situation he's in.


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2013)

auem said:


> @takL,
> i doubt that...otherwise Hiruzen and Danzo both wouldn't have relived the same memory at their time of death,if those moments were not precious and monumental in their lives......
> Tobirama survived or not,Hiruzen took charge thenceforth....



when hhiruzen was teaching the sannin he wasnt reffered to as hokage but as a sir(teacher)/a jonin. more importantly loook at hiruzens face on the hokage rock. it doesnt look a face of a teenager. it even has the beard. 
plus edo tobiramas 1st person is 'washi' which is for an older man than 'ore' he used in danzos flashback. .


----------



## son_michael (Mar 28, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I do have an argument.
> 
> I don't hate Naruto.  I hate the situation he's in.
> 
> 'uwah uwah you're so ridiculous, i'm just helping you.'  what a fucking child. No wonder you don't see any argument being made.



At this rate there will be a pic of hashirama stoping a kunai between his fingers saying "dattebayo!" and you still wont change your mind


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2013)

kx11 said:


> so
> 
> 
> who is the villain again ?!! i can't put my finger on it really i lost track of who is wrong and who is right


Kishi really did it


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow... the part of Hokage appointing happened faster than expected, and this flashback doesn't make Tobirama look any better.



ch1p said:


> It would explain why Shukaku is mysteriously absent in the tailed beast reunion. Maybe when they're all one with the ten tails again?
> 
> I still think they'd know this.



Maybe that's the reason why Gyuuki mentioned issues between Kurama and Shukaku before Naruto got to meet the other Bijuus, as  means to foreshadow Shukaku appearing later to give his piece afterwards.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2013)

some extracts

-hash "Madara thankfully offered me the choice ?the choice that I didn?t have to kill my little brother?he too knew what in my heart as an older brother with a little brother?"

hash: do u remember?what we talked here as kids
madara: yeah?I used to think it was just a daydream ?when in reality it wasn?t and the courage to pursue could make it come true, silly me?

hash: cos ur face is too craggy, we'll add a subtle touch to it (=the carving)! 

madara: this tablet has handed down for generations in Uchiha. ?we've never shown it to any other clans. it?s a special article which takes oracular power to decipher 
(within the area) where I can decrypt now, it says
'One god sought for stability and polarized itself into yin and yang. 
the conflicting two (poles) interact with each other and get(/make) all things in the universe.'

Madara: ..i believe I know well about you. 
I cant go on any longer?im leaving the village. 
I've found another way.
?we showed the insides to each other, that?s why I could see it
?cooperation is just a sort of silent battle. 
Hash: that's incorrect! I won't let it!
Madara: it depends on how u look at the reality Hashirama? ?but yeah no more deprecation/whining (/enough of emo) ?it?s less unhealthy to see this world as a mere sideshow (than to go emo)?
Hash: are you listening to me!? Madara!
Madara: only you can compete on equal terms with me.
till I go the way to the real dream?.ill enjoy fighting you... 

end caption "Madara in the ?funest? state?!!"


----------

